# Iron X - is there better around?



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Just used the last of my IronX on some Shogun wheels. Is there a better product out there yet?

Option A would be a product that the job as well as IronX but SMELLS better!
Option B would be a product that does a better job than IronX, if that's possible.

As usual, thanks in advance.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

i use wolfs Decon gel... it's thicker so can be left for longer... i spray the wheel, leave it while i get everything else set up, and its dries to leave the wheels very clean with just a PW off...

:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Imo Iron-X is the most effective :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Orchard Iron Cleanse :thumb:

It sticks to the alloy like Wolf's Decon Gel with insane bleeding or it can be diluted 1:1 with distilled water for an Iron-X type runny liquid, great for panels or for light duty decon washes.










It reeks though


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Tried 3, AF Iron out is the best for me so far.


----------



## ronanh (Mar 29, 2012)

Tips said:


> Orchard Iron Cleanse :thumb:


I find iron cleanse awesome aswell, but it doesn't smell any better than the iron X anyway.
Good for you option B though


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

As an iron-decontamination there is no better product than Iron-X. So if you want to decontaminate the paintwork, or remove embedded iron fillings left on wheels after a good clean, then you would use Iron-X. 

Pure and simple. :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

IronX here too, haven't found anything to come near it yet, although still to try the Orchard Iron Cleanse..


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Korrosol looks interesting http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283775


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Korrosol will give you same performance and better smell.

The Bilt Hamber Autowheel seams to be a darn good iron decontaminant also removing baked on brake dust that wonder wheels didnt touch came off a breeze.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I've only used AB Purple Rain, and so far i'm not overly impressed.

Although that might be due to only using it on newer vehicles so far.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Autosmart Fallout Remover


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CCC dissolver for me..


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I use Wolf's to get the thick off then Iron X to clear up what remains.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

prefer iron x to wolfs :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Your better off just ordering more Iron X


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Nothing works nearly as good as iron-x.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

mighty82 said:


> Nothing works nearly as good as iron-x.


Having tried Iron Cleanse Iron-X and Korrosol... i strongly disagree.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Are some of the above mention not the same product just released through different vendors?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

If you like a rustic scent then there's nothing like Iron Eggs :lol:


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

moosh said:


> Are some of the above mention not the same product just released through different vendors?


Iron Cleanse is made by Orchard AutoCare

Korrosol is made by Bilt-Hamber.

They are not supplied by other, nor supplied to others :thumb:

And if you havnt used either, you really need to :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

moosh said:


> Are some of the above mention not the same product just released through different vendors?


Korrosol is made in house @ Bilt Hamber and does not use the same chemicals as the others.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

james_death said:


> Korrosol will give you same performance and better smell.
> 
> The Bilt Hamber Autowheel seams to be a darn good iron decontaminant also removing baked on brake dust that wonder wheels didnt touch came off a breeze.


Use autowheels ATM but looking at korrosol to replace as I use it on body work too and it's a bit thick


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

MatthewADV said:


> Iron Cleanse is made by Orchard AutoCare
> 
> Korrosol is made by Bilt-Hamber.
> 
> ...


Korrosol for me is the next one on my list to try and probably the last one perhaps because thier other products in the rust/restoration side of things are extrememly good :thumb:


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Iron Cleanse is the only product (I think) that can be diluted 50/50 (with filtered water) as well, so you could use it neat for heavy deposits on wheels, mix 50/50 and spray all over the bodywork.

Also, Bilt-Hamber and Orchard AutoCare are UK products, so when you buy your helping local companies :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I myself am feeling more pushed to Korrosol rather than the wheel cleaner.

As far as im aware they are very similar but the wheel cleaner is made to have more cling.

The Korrosol would get more use and a great Price for 1lt bottle.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Was there not a product being released that was going to be as good as iron x with a tar remover combined. Thought I remembered reading something!(maybe wrong as I have not been on here for a while!!)


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

dooka said:


> IronX here too, haven't found anything to come near it yet, although still to try the Orchard Iron Cleanse..


You tried iron out? that for me beats iron x on cleaning power.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> You tried iron out? that for me beats iron x on cleaning power.


What makes you say that? Be interested to hear your thoughts. :thumb:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

IronX has been tested for long time and was/is reviewed as best product for the job, but somehow all these brand new brands get all the hype. Wolfs deironiser v1 was crap, af came from nowhere and now kids rave about them like they were the best. What the hell is this? Atleast competition could change the reaction color, now they all bleed the same color.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

unless your..SUPERMAN!.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ben Gum said:


> You can't change the colour. The chemical that gets produced is red/purple and there is nothing else to viably replace it (at this time) and achieve the same results. You jump out of a plane and you fall to earth, short of an extremely expensive jet pack, there is no way of stopping it!


Wrong there are actually 2 other options 

They are viable and in development


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Korrosol for me, on a par at least with iron x but is half the price :thumb: I use it quite alot and find its excellent so I'm sticking with it for now, also, its Bilt hamber Nuff said, uk and I've yet to try something from them that's crap :lol: :lol: the whole range is bang on


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

amiller said:


> What makes you say that? Be interested to hear your thoughts. :thumb:


^^This^^


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

ive bought a 1 litre bottle of purple rain, looking forward to using that when its dry. ran out of iron x and found that very good


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

RDB85 said:


> Autosmart Fallout Remover


^^^^
This


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

For wheels I find Wolf's to be superior. It's a different product to Iron-X though, so you can't really compare the two. Wolf's Decon Gel is a specialist wheel cleaner.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

amiller said:


> What makes you say that? Be interested to hear your thoughts. :thumb:


Everytime ive used it it has worked faster than iron x, it doesnt bleed as strong as iron x tho.

But overall the cleaning power from iron out was better for me, try some iron out for yourself you will understand.


----------



## Pride (Feb 12, 2011)

turboyamaha said:


> Was there not a product being released that was going to be as good as iron x with a tar remover combined. Thought I remembered reading something!(maybe wrong as I have not been on here for a while!!)[/dissolver by concours car care 2/1 iron tar remover


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I found that Iron X and Purple Rain worked just as well as one another, and CCC Dissolver was very good too.

Very tempted to try the AF Iron Out though, as everything else they do is very good so I imagine this will be too !


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

AS Fallout Remover for me. £11.00 for 5l and i've found does just the same job except without the bleeding of the IronX. So its a no brainer at that price. Car Pro stuff is £10.00 for 500ml :doublesho

I dont find any of the Car Pro products good value for money.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

alex163 said:


> AS Fallout Remover for me. £11.00 for 5l and i've found does just the same job except without the bleeding of the IronX. So its a no brainer at that price. Car Pro stuff is £10.00 for 500ml :doublesho
> 
> I dont find any of the Car Pro products good value for money.


Where did you get as 5l for £11.00? Epic price!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

My local Rep :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

alex163 said:


> My local Rep :thumb:


I need to speak with my local rep!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Reps prices do differ, but all are within +/- £2 i've found.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Better than iron-x? For what job? 

For iron removing/paint decon only, Wolfs V3 decon gel is as good, for a whole heap cheaper. 

For actually cleaning wheels, any wheel cleaner is better!  Sonax Extreme full effect is my weapon of choice, Iron-X effect and awesome cleaning ability!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Having only tried Iron X and Orchard Autocares iron cleanse I can say I prefer iron cleanse due to the ability to dilute and it is thicker and clings better.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

where is the cheapest place to get iron x? I have ag fallout remover but its acid based so don't like that.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Orchard Iron Cleanse Review :- http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=280692


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

j3ggo said:


> where is the cheapest place to get iron x? I have ag fallout remover but its acid based so don't like that.


Most of the DW traders should be within a few £ of each other. :thumb:

At the moment we have it for £12 posted for 500ml. (£10 less discount of 10% plus £3 postage). :speechles

Tips- let me know when you order from us again and I'll pop a sample of the latest version of IX- you may be pleasantry surprised. 

Andy


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> You tried iron out? that for me beats iron x on cleaning power.


Glad to hear it, just had 5 ltrs of iron out delivered today (along with lots of other bits) as I thought I'd give it a try. Love iron x, didn't feel the love with wolfs and although AS fallout remover kinda works it doesn't feel as rewarding.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

JasonPD said:


> Glad to hear it, just had 5 ltrs of iron out delivered today (along with lots of other bits) as I thought I'd give it a try. Love iron x, didn't feel the love with wolfs and although AS fallout remover kinda works it doesn't feel as rewarding.


You won't be disapointed mate. :thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder how many folk saying this or that is the best have ever actually used anything else....

Just my opinion!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ill be trying bilt hamber options next.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

JasonPD said:


> Glad to hear it, just had 5 ltrs of iron out delivered today (along with lots of other bits) as I thought I'd give it a try. Love iron x, didn't feel the love with wolfs and although AS fallout remover kinda works it doesn't feel as rewarding.


Well if you need more Iron-X we are just down the road! (EH10) :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Superspec said:


> I wonder how many folk saying this or that is the best have ever actually used anything else....
> 
> Just my opinion!


Can rule me out of that then as I have them all!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

IronX for me.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Angelwax revelation... Hmmmm seems a decent price too


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

CarPro.UK said:


> Well if you need more Iron-X we are just down the road! (EH10) :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Always good to know! Saves me getting all these parcels delivered all the time. Had no idea you were so close


----------

